# Ryanair strikes again :(



## rynd2it

It seems Ryanair have made a significant change to their flight schedule Stanstead/Limoges. It is now not possible to fly from Limoges to Stanstead and back on the same day or the other way around. This has eliminated our plans to go to the UK, pick up (or deliver) grandkids and fly back.

However it is possible via SNCF Angouleme/Paris and meet them there and at a significant reduction in cost to us. Even so, Eurostar fares are extortionate compared to SNCF; Angouleme to Paris first class €46, London to Paris £180 !!!!

Ah well, we'll find a way


----------



## Peasant

rynd2it said:


> It seems Ryanair have made a significant change to their flight schedule Stanstead/Limoges. It is now not possible to fly from Limoges to Stanstead and back on the same day or the other way around. This has eliminated our plans to go to the UK, pick up (or deliver) grandkids and fly back.


Stay overnight?


----------



## rynd2it

Peasant said:


> Stay overnight?


At a cost, we have to book hotels 😞


----------



## Clic Clac

Not sure if you've been watching English airports over the last 6 weeks but it's been a nightmare for many travellers, with thousands of flights being cancelled due to staff shortages. 

Some got as far as sitting on the plane, or holding their boarding cards before they received a text to tell them their flight was cancelled. 

After a 3 hour delay at Birmingham airport the bosses in suits arrived to apologise to the waiting passengers- and handed out application forms to anyone who fancied a job. 😅


----------



## david.aldis

Might it be possible to make 2 separate single bookings on RyanAir for the same day? Does the booking system pick this up?


----------



## rynd2it

david.aldis said:


> Might it be possible to make 2 separate single bookings on RyanAir for the same day? Does the booking system pick this up?


Not if there are no flights that work - their flight from Stanstead to Limoges is operated by Lauda Air, the return flight is Ryanair. They take off at about the same time and cross somewhere over France!


----------



## Bevdeforges

Travel of all sorts is going to be seriously dodgy for the rest of this summer, I fear. Just heard from a friend of mine who is very "into" traveling to various places (usually with tour groups that do hiking expeditions) and she is currently "stuck" in Switzerland due to having come down with Covid in the last couple days of her tour. She couldn't return with her tour group and how has to get a "fit to fly" document before she can start attempting to re-book her homebound flight - with a reduced schedule, threatened strikes (on several airlines) and the potential for changing border crossing restrictions. (Before anyone says anything, she is fully vaccinated and was before she came over to Europe from the States.)


----------



## BarbTF

Bevdeforges said:


> Travel of all sorts is going to be seriously dodgy for the rest of this summer, I fear. Just heard from a friend of mine who is very "into" traveling to various places (usually with tour groups that do hiking expeditions) and she is currently "stuck" in Switzerland due to having come down with Covid in the last couple days of her tour. She couldn't return with her tour group and how has to get a "fit to fly" document before she can start attempting to re-book her homebound flight - with a reduced schedule, threatened strikes (on several airlines) and the potential for changing border crossing restrictions. (Before anyone says anything, she is fully vaccinated and was before she came over to Europe from the States.)


That Covid situation is exactly what I was worried about when I came over for my retirement trip this spring. 

Is the airline requiring her to have a negative Covid test or fit to fly certification to board? Because the US isn't requiring a negative test to enter anymore. Though they may ask you to swear that you don't have Covid, and your friend wants to do the right thing. 

I keep looking longingly at travel ads, Facebook and blog posts etc., but have pretty much decided that any plane trip in the next few months will be for the purpose of visiting my sons. Air travel is such a mess now.


----------



## Bevdeforges

BarbTF said:


> Is the airline requiring her to have a negative Covid test or fit to fly certification to board?


To be honest, she hasn't been too clear about her situation. (Mind you, this is all in public view on FB and I gather some of her friends have gotten emails detailing more of the situation than I have.) She did mention needing the "fit to fly" certification but the date that she can go in for that keeps changing. And then there's the matter of finding available seats on a flight. But at last report it sounds like she has found ways to amuse herself - apparently she isn't actually restricted to quarters, so has been making day trips to nearby towns to spend the day walking, which doesn't sound like too bad a way to kill time (at least to me).


----------

